# When "Good Boy" is bad



## Eddiemoto (May 4, 2013)

Dudley is a very intelligent dog and has been able to learn many commands and acts accordingly in many situations. HOWEVER, he hadn't learn to fetch. He would run off to the ball or frisbee, pick it up, drop it and then run back to me without it. UGGGGHHHHH!!!! It was driving me crazy.

The it hit me. I always tried to praise him along the way. So, when he picked up the frisbee I would say "Good Boy". It seems we have trained "Good Boy" to be a release phrase. So, he dropped the frisbee and did his own thing.

Instead, when he picks up the frisbee I have just recalled him and he figured it out in just a few minutes. 

We have noticed we use this too much between commands and that is when we start to lose him... makes perfect sense.

I hope my little epiphany can help someone else out in the future.


----------

